# Saints Row IV



## theserpent (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2013)

Just the news I wanted to hear. I just hope that its more like SRTT.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


>



This is good. Just started playing saints row third and loving it. But THQ is not there. Then who?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah and the date is not too far either.


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah great game,  but SR4 plot is crazier that last 3 games, do you think it is too much?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2013)

V.VAIDYA said:


> Yeah great game,  but SR4 plot is crazier that last 3 games, do you think it is too much?



I don't speculate based on some trailers, experience have taught me that. Lets just wait for some more details.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cant wait for this one..The storyline is very appealing as well..I will definitely preorder


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 19, 2013)

Ugh... they've taken it too far, the "over-the-top fun" thing. And this looks more like SR3.5 and also this was supposed to be a DLC to SR3 if THQ didn't go all bankrupt.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wooo! My Birthday Gift (23-Aug)!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Ugh... they've taken it too far, the "over-the-top fun" thing. And this looks more like SR3.5 and also this was supposed to be a DLC to SR3 if THQ didn't go all bankrupt.



Well sad for them.


----------



## d3p (Mar 22, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> This is good. Just started playing saints row third and loving it. But THQ is not there. Then who?



this time Deep Silver is the Publisher & Volition is the developer again.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 22, 2013)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Wooo! My Birthday Gift (23-Aug)!!





gameranand said:


> Well sad for them.



Lol i almost thought that.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

d3p said:


> this time Deep Silver is the Publisher & Volition is the developer again.



Well Publisher doesn't matter much for me AFA it works nicely with Developers.


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2013)

Looks Good


----------



## rajnusker (May 11, 2013)

Wow, looks like an awesome game.


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well Publisher doesn't matter much for me AFA it works nicely with Developers.



what is AFA?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> what is AFA?



As Far As 

There are variations of it like AFAIK - As far as I know. Anyway , I hope they re-introduce the FUZZ missions from Saints Row 2. It was fun to dress up as cops and go bashing


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 29, 2013)

Where to get this game? Its not available in FK,nextworld


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Where to get this game? Its not available in FK,nextworld



It will release next month.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> It will release next month.


pre-orders.


----------



## Saransh verma (Jul 29, 2013)

Saints Row Gameplay


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> pre-orders.



Checkout Steam.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

Saints Row 4: Inauguration Station lets you try out the character creator
An Update.
Its available for Pre-order on Steam for $49
You will get bonus for pre-order Though.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

Man the price is way too high for this game.


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Man the price is way too high for this game.



Wait until you see the Super Dangerous Wad Wad Edition.

Buy Saints Row IV Super Dangerous Wad Wad Edition on Format: you choose! | Free UK Delivery | GAME


----------



## Saumil996 (Aug 9, 2013)

Finished SR:TT today. Waiting desperately for this


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2013)

I have also played TT but not very exited. I have many games to keep me busy.


----------



## Saransh verma (Aug 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I have also played TT but not very exited. I have many games to keep me busy.



Saints row IV is more like upgraded version of Saints Row 3


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

Saransh verma said:


> Saints row IV is more like upgraded version of Saints Row 3



I less reason to play the game.


----------



## petergriffin (Aug 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I less reason to play the game.


ya the map is same ..some new activities..but it ll .still be awesome trust me fun to play
if you looking for some intensive charecters and story then ignore this game.
but it ll be fun to play 
also sound(music) is awesome throughout the game(source some review) just like sr3

i ll be gettin it for sure


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

I ain't saying that I don't like SR series or something. Its just that there is so much new to play that I can hardly get time to play somewhat same games.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 26, 2013)

Hows is it guys?


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 4, 2013)

Saints Row IV in Flipkart at Rs. 2799/- 

Saints Row IV -: Flipkart.com


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 4, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Saints Row IV in Flipkart at Rs. 2799/-
> 
> Saints Row IV -: Flipkart.com



I can get you digital version at lesser price. Tell me if you are interested.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have not played any SR title before. Tired of playing horror/war/adventure games now, heard this one's a bit different...need to relax and do some crazy stuff, is it that kinda game? i saw the trailer but cdn't make anything outta the game-play! what is SR all about? i believe i will be able to play this game in ultra settings...plz post some comments , +ve will make me go for it at once.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2013)

Well game is real nice. One city and you can do whatever you want with it. A lot of weapons, moves and sidequests to perform. Sidequesta are not boring or something..


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 15, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Saints Row IV in Flipkart at Rs. 2799/-
> 
> Saints Row IV -: Flipkart.com



It's 999.

Preordered the game just now.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 15, 2013)

999 :O wow one company not to increase their prices


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 15, 2013)

Playing the game currently. Very good and fun to play.


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> 999 :O wow one company not to increase their prices



Yes  Cannot justify paying more than 999 for any pc game except mmos.

Also, metro last light is on preorder for 999, coming early october.It's good that I waited for this game to be available here.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 16, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Yes  Cannot justify paying more than 999 for any pc game except mmos.
> 
> Also, *metro last light* is on preorder for 999, coming early october.It's good that I waited for this game to be available here.



It was on sale somedays back on steam. You would have get a copy at $10-$12.


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 18, 2013)

Finished the game, totally awesome gameplay. 10/10 xD


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Finished the game, totally awesome gameplay. 10/10 xD



A short review would be welcome. Specially comparison with SRTT


----------



## Saransh verma (Sep 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> A short review would be welcome. Specially comparison with SRTT



* SR 4 continues the story of SR TT ,by elevating the status of Saints to the highest level - the leaders of the free world. After a catastrophic alien invasion occurs where the aliens transport the Saints to a bizarre-Steelport simulation, you must fight to free humanity from alien grandaddy Zinyak's mental grasp by ultiziling gargantuan superpowers. Escape the simulation that's trapped the Saints crew, or die trying.*

Whats New* : Superpowers , Mission story , Some Side mission , Alien Invasion , Weapons , Enemies , Player Customization(clothes ,                      
                     accessories , Outfite etc )

Whats Old   : Map , Players , Cars , Most Side Mission , Basic Weapons ,  


P.S : If anyone wants to add more You are free to go ....


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 30, 2013)

Saransh verma said:


> * SR 4 continues the story of SR TT ,by elevating the status of Saints to the highest level - the leaders of the free world. After a catastrophic alien invasion occurs where the aliens transport the Saints to a bizarre-Steelport simulation, you must fight to free humanity from alien grandaddy Zinyak's mental grasp by ultiziling gargantuan superpowers. Escape the simulation that's trapped the Saints crew, or die trying.*
> 
> Whats New* : Superpowers , Mission story , Some Side mission , Alien Invasion , Weapons , Enemies , Player Customization(clothes ,
> accessories , Outfite etc )
> ...



Copy pasta.

Your own review will be appreciated.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 11, 2013)

can anybody here share SR4 save file ,mine deleted after format.don't want play from start .i have 100% complete save file but i want  like 30-50% complete save file only.please i can't find anywhere.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 11, 2013)

SR4 is not good compared to SR3. Story is weak and with super powers it feels more like prototype. Missions aint that great either.
All these superpower bussiness does ruin gammeplay. Also city is same as SR3 but its gona be night always. Overall core gameplay was compromised for something new and stupid.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 12, 2013)

I have read at many places that SR4 was supposed to be an expansion pack for SR3, instead they postponed and released it as a separate game.
Anyhow, I enjoyed SR3 immensely, will try this out soon


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2013)

Damn I always loved the Day fights in SRTT. Night is not my thing in these type of games anyway.


----------

